# Paramedic Student Essay Topics



## TinyJP004

I have to write a 15 page paper for my medic class, and i need a topic to blow away my instructor...any suggestions??


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid

*re*

intubation pro's con's techniques etc etc


----------



## fma08

Infection control in EMS: The Spread of Antibiotic Resistance

... Of course I am a microbiology major... so I'd find it interesting anyway B)


----------



## marineman

you have to write a 15 page paper for medic class? That sounds high speed!!


----------



## Jon

Why Medics Shouldn't Intubate.

As much as it hurts to even think it... I'm sure you can find enough to back it up.


----------



## AJ Hidell

Jon makes an excellent point.  Anyone who has ever taken a debate class knows the educational value of researching a position opposite of your own.  Think of something that you support, then research the opposing viewpoint.

The purpose of writing assignments in paramedic school is three-fold.  First, it is simply to get you into the practice of preparing coherent written presentations.  Second, it is to get you in the habit of doing serious, in-depth research on topics, instead of just settling for superficial knowledge.  And third, it is to expand your knowledge deeply into a focused topic.  That is better achieved when you don't set out to prove a point that you already agree with.


----------



## medicdan

How about something nice and broad....? "The future of evidence based medicine in paramedicine". Look at the value of scientific studies on the practice of paramedicine, and the link between intelligent studies and changes in practice all the way from state OEMS', to medical directors, down to street medics. Consider looking, as above, at Intubations, ACLS (BCLS CPR as well), spinal clearance, pain management, STEMIs, vascular access, etc.

Alternatively, you could look at ALS-level reimbursement, and its history. What is the future? 

Look big picture at the practices and therapies you (will) provide, its impacts, etc...


----------



## gicts

EMS personnel habits, global pay trends, safety and prevention, evolution and future of ambulances, structuring of EMS systems throughout the country.....


----------



## Shishkabob

I second Dan's suggestion, as if you choose a single, rather narrow, topic you'll run out of stuff fast and just start doing random tangents in the paper, trying to find ways to get to your 15 page count.


----------



## VentMedic

You could compare the financial structures for the survival of various EMS agences.  This includes, tax base, statutes for tax reform, subscription services,  insurance (private and government) reimbursement and differences in service reimbursement or fee schedule.  This would include Fire, county, city, private and volunteer agencies.


----------



## HotelCo

I've always been interested in the prevelence of PTSD within EMS.


----------



## fma08

Another hot topic for debate is euthanasia (hopefully I spelled that right). We've all seen the vegetative state person breathing, eating, peeing, and pooing through tubes with a <0.01% chance of regaining consciousness.


----------



## Shabo

How about a paper about clinical trials in emergency medicine? Or the ethics involved in such research. My area has recently participated in a CPR clinical trail for the use of Res-Q-Pod and Res-Q-Pump. Comparing the survival rates of standard CPR against the enhanced CPR. Needless to say it brought on some interesting debates.


----------



## EMTinNEPA

The pros and cons of hospital-based, private, county, and fire-based EMS systems.  Or the future of EMS and what can be done to improve the field as a whole.


----------



## Sasha

fma08 said:


> Another hot topic for debate is euthanasia (hopefully I spelled that right). We've all seen the vegetative state person breathing, eating, peeing, and pooing through tubes with a <0.01% chance of regaining consciousness.



Ohohoh. That's what I'm writing my government essay on. 

A comprehensive essay on an infectious diseases like AIDs, Hep C, etc. So they don't bring the archaic fear of touching the patient with them into field when they get their cert.


----------



## VentMedic

Going with some of the recent headlines:

The various practices for EMS to determine death in the field.

To work or not work a baby as a "show - code" for either the parents or the providers themselves.  Pro and con...


----------



## TinyJP004

Congenital Heart Defect ???


----------



## VentMedic

TinyJP004 said:


> Congenital Heart Defect ???


 
Excellent topic because the children that have had repairs are now adults and may have extensive meds and strange looking ECGs.


----------



## Sasha

VentMedic said:


> Going with some of the recent headlines:
> 
> The various practices for EMS to determine death in the field.
> 
> To work or not work a baby as a "show - code" for either the parents or the providers themselves.  Pro and con...



How about the cost to the victim's family when you work a code? People don't realize that even if it's a show code on an obviously dead patient, there is still a bill and the cost is outrageous. On top of the average cost of a funeral.. I read somewhere around 4,000-8,000 is the average for a funeral now?


----------



## CAOX3

fma08 said:


> Another hot topic for debate is euthanasia (hopefully I spelled that right). We've all seen the vegetative state person breathing, eating, peeing, and pooing through tubes with a <0.01% chance of regaining consciousness.



Euthanasia in EMS?  Your kidding right, I hope?


----------



## Sasha

CAOX3 said:


> Euthanasia in EMS?  Your kidding right, I hope?



It's a good topic to debate. Considering the hell that old people are put through in the name of perserving life when they are no longer deemed competent to make their own decisions and family members just can't let go, and the fact EMS, hospital staff and nursing home staff are the ones that get to see it first hand, it could make for an interesting essay topic. No where did he say it must be related to EMS scope of practice.


----------



## VentMedic

CAOX3 said:


> Euthanasia in EMS? Your kidding right, I hope?


 
Pallative Care or Comfort Care is sometimes referred to as "Killing me softly" and is also often disputed by some purists that it is legal euthanasia with a fine line that can be crossed.  Thus, some MDs and RNs are afraid to make a patient comfortable as it may cross that line. 

EMS will see Pallative Care patients as they have also been discussed on this thread.    What is EMS allowed to do for these patients on scene or IFT and when it considered too much or too little?


----------



## WannaBeFlight

What about *Assisted Suicide*? It is a good topic, and has lots of different angles to it and it is a moral and ethical issue... I am doing that for my ethics class. Just an idea...


----------

